# Help and Advice > Related Illness/medication/alternatives >  pregablian

## purplefan

Just had the crisis doctor round and he has told me that taking pregabalin will help my anxiety.
I have to keep taking my citalopram but he said the effects of the pregabalin will be immediate and will be able to help me cope better
when i go out.
So do any of you take this and has it been of help?

----------

Paula (14-01-14)

----------


## Paula

I take pregabalin for nerve pain but my psychiatrist has told me it is good for anxiety. He's told me if I wanted I could try varying my buspirone (another anti-anxiety) if I wanted - though I'm concentrating on reducing others first. My anxiety is reduced, but I'm generally in better mental health at the moment so can't say if the pregabalin is helping in that area.  I can say that I've never suffered any side effects from the pregabalin.

----------


## purplefan

Did you feel any immediate effects paula?

----------


## Paula

That's hard to answer, because I was focussing on the pain relief, but yes I think so

----------


## purplefan

It could be different for me as this is for Anxiety. 
Wonder if any others have had good or bad experiences.

----------


## Suzi

I'm on pregabalin for pain. It works fairly well for me, but does make me more sleepy and also hasn't helped with dieting as it has weight gain as a side effect.

----------


## sidiam

can't help you pf, never heard of it.
take care
Sxx

----------

purplefan (13-01-14)

----------


## purplefan

keeping you in my thoughts.


> can't help you pf, never heard of it.
> take care
> Sxx

----------

sidiam (13-01-14)

----------


## Pen

I've been on Pregabalin since Christmas for anxiety. I did not think it was doing much until I stopped taking it for the day and I felt terrible so I think it is making a difference.

----------

purplefan (13-01-14)

----------


## purplefan

I am worried about what sort of effect it will have with me taking the cialopram. 
I have no idea what dosage i will be on but the crisis doctor recommended two a day.

----------


## Paula

I can only comment on my experience. I'm on lithium, venlafaxine and amitriptaline. The pregabalin hasn't had any bad interactions with those psych meds. I'm taking 300mg a day (4 tablets)

----------


## purplefan

Thanks for that paula. I had a chat with my G.P and he got the email from the crisis doctor and i pick up my prescription tomorrow,

----------


## Paula

Hope it helps, lovely

----------


## shine

i have been on pregabalin for anxiety for around 14 months now and it really helps. i take it together with ads. i don't have panic attacks any more like i used to and am better able to cope with situations that can trigger anxiety. like suzi says it does make me more tired and i put on weight at the beginning. i am constantly hungry which has made it harder for me to shift the weight i have been trying to loose.

----------


## purplefan

it seems to be one of the side affects. Putting on weight. I am meant to loose a stone but tonight a am having a full sunday roast with 
apple crumble and custard for after. I will probably have a glass of wine with it. 
I don't feel tired but i was able to do my dance okay without feeling nervous. 
There were 22 people there. So it was a big deal but it is early days. My art therapy starts next week so looking forward to that,

----------


## Paula

Well done you  :):

----------


## Suzi

You are awesome!

----------


## Emms 123

Pregabalin seems to be a popular and versatile drug for pain and anxiety and they also use it for Epilepsy cos they tried me on it for that. Unfortunately it made my sodium levels too low so had to come off it but no other reactions, it's just me that's got a low sodium level anyway and I hate salt so never use it.

----------


## Diablo

I have to avoid salt and sodium because it's supposed to make my meniere's disease worse. I wonder if pregabalin would help with this? Two bird's with one stone, I'm currently taking Mirtazapine for anxiety and depression... Can't expect doctors to have joined up thinking like that.

----------


## Paula

I was told yesterday by a nurse that pregabalin is a drug used for many, many different conditions.

----------


## Suzi

Yes it's used for loads of things.

----------


## EJ

I was prescribed pregabalin for chronic back pain. I was in a bit of a state and could not walk or stand without excruciating pain. There is so much that I can't take for pain so if is a bit scary to be told that all I could have was paracetamol and a bit of Valium. The pregabalin did work for pain although I did not increase it to the dose suggested for pain. Apart from making me feel a bit light headed and giddy I had no side effects from it. My back pain improved with some sessions with the osteopath and rest. I did feel numb whilst taking it but my decision to come off was also because I feel that I am taking enough medication. I know that it is there should I need it and that I can tolerate it well.

----------


## shine

that's brilliant Elizabeth. so glad it helped you. can i ask you did you finding it easy to come off. i am not at the stage to come off it yet but i worry what the withdrawal effects will be like.

----------


## Mrs-Darling

I'm taking Pregabalin. I was started on 150mg split into two doses then a week later and my first pyschiatris appointment and he doubled my dose. I've had the shakes really badly and I'm out of it. I can't cook anything as I'll forget about it or drop something hot so I'll wait until my friend is here to maybe make a sausage sandwich or something else simple. The effects of my morning dose wear off around 5/6pm then I take my other dose just before bed. I'm also taking 60mg Duloxetine in the morning and 30mg Mirtazapine at night. I'm assured by people who take it that the side effects will wear off soon, I bloody hope so as I'm incapable of going to the shops 100m away on my own- I almost walked out in front of a car last week! There is a weight gain issue (as there is also with my Mirtazapine) and I've been stuffing my face with sweet things but I'm making a concerted effort to eat more healthily now. It's certainly having an effect on my anxiety although I've had the odd panic attack if I've had to deal with anything official. Luckily I have a lovely friend who looks in on me most days so I've been relatively safe.

----------


## Paula

I'm on pregabalin 600mg and have been on mirtazapine 45mg. Yes, there's side effects but they will pass  :):

----------



----------


## S deleted

Reading this thread has made sense of a comment made by my gp last time I saw him. Between 120mg duloxetine 30mg mirtazapine tramadol and gabapentin for my back its a wonder I was ever coherent.

----------

